# 8 weeks postpartum with horribe metallic taste in mouth?



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

My baby was born Aug 5th so she will be 8 wks this Thursday. I have an awful metallic taste in my mouth and have had it for weeks now. I don't take any medications and don't even take vitamins (will get back to vitamin taking soon though) I don't remember anything like this after my son's birth 3.5yrs ago. Any ideas what it could be? It is becoming bothersome.

edited to add - I know i'm not pregnant (i've heard of "metal mouth" being a sign of pregnancy) as we haven't resumed sexual activities yet









Thanks


----------



## saintmom (Aug 19, 2003)

Unless you've got a lot of metal crowns on your teeth,it could be your gall bladder.I'd always heard that if it was acting up you'd get a metal taste.Just a thought


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

My first thought was that it's probably a hormonal thing. I had the awful metal mouth while pregnant, and the midwife told me it's from hormones. It was really icky, like I was sucking on a penny I found on the ground. blech!


----------

